

Ask HN: How do you go about finding development jobs abroad? - flashcurd

Hi HN.  I've been reading these boards for a while and have noticed that many user's live and work in their non-native country.  
I'm 27, live in the UK, have 5 years development experience and would like to live and work in another country for a year or two whilst I'm still young (preferably Japan). 
What resources are out there for people like me wanting to work abroad?
Is it best to work for a large company, in my case in the UK, and hope a position opens up in an office overseas?
How big is the language barrier to gain an overseas job (i'm studying Japanese but it will be a few years before I'm anywhere near competant).
Thanks
======
quant18
I got my job in Japan through the DISCO Career Forum while I was still in grad
school in the US: <http://www.careerforum.net/event/?lang=E>

It's primarily oriented towards current Japanese students who are trying to
return to Japan after they graduate, but there's also large numbers of
foreigners who attend (with Japanese abilities of varying levels). You'll get
a cross section of big companies from all industries; the investment banks are
the most willing to hire developers with poor Japanese skills, but there's
non-finance-sector companies who may also hire you (e.g. in my year, General
Electric was one of the big sources of job offers for foreigners).

